# Total time logged in:



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

8 days, 18 hours and 19 minutes.

Anyone else disturbed by this info, lol?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No.

Mine says 34 days 11 hours and 4 minutes.  That's since October 27, 2008.

Well, maybe a little.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

11 days, 12 hours and 4 minutes.

Since February 27th!

Yes, I'm a little disturbed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> 8 days, 18 hours and 19 minutes.


Since March 9th? Tee-hee. I don't think you need to worry...

Probably many of us sign on and then do other stuff at the computer as well, and just check back for new posts every once in a while. I know I do, and that's how I got to... er, no, I'm not admitting to that amount of time!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

26 days,  12 hours and 23 minutes and counting.  Not disturbing at all.  I have learned so much about people, books, authors.  I could have spent a month of my time doing worse things.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

16 day and 47 minutes in 7 months


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

4 days, 7 hours, 52 minutes. Since 12-7-08.  Clearly I am not on enough!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Total time logged in: 8 days, 2 hours and 32 minutes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

4 days, 13 hours and 29 minutes since I registered on March 24th 2009 
the crazy part is that I could swear I'm on here alot more than that lol


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

35 days, 3 hours and 43 minutes since 12/24/08
My DW says I am disturbed, but I don't think she is talking about KBs.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

4 days, 5 hours and 46 minutes.  Yikes!  

N


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

9 days, 1 hours and 53 minutes. Could've spent the time reading books...not.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Total time logged in: 3 days, 17 hours and 12 minutes.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine says 17 days 2 months and 28 minutes.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Total time logged in: 19 days, 11 hours and 3 minutes.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

16 hours, 28 minutes, and counting...


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

7 days, 6 hours and 58 minutes


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

9 days,  6 hours and 45 minutes


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

15 days 20 hours 15 minutes


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Forster said:


> 8 days, 18 hours and 19 minutes.
> 
> Anyone else disturbed by this info, lol?


I do find this disturbing. You are clearly not spending enough time on KindleBoards.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

4 hours 30 minutes, I must be the new guy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

15 days, 17 hours and 36 minutes.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Total time logged in: 2 days, 2 hours and 52 minutes.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

2 days, 19 hours and 22 minutes


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmmm.
10 days, 9 hours and 54 minutes.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

11 days 6 hours 23 minutes 
Wow...I didn't realize I spent so much time here. Maybe that's why my house work never gets done!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

28 days, 13 hours and 6 minutes since November 1, 2008.

I have slowed way down since February.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Total time logged in: 7 days, 8 hours and 20 minutes

just thought I would update my times


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

40 days, 15 hrs, 59 minutes

I joined on  Oct 27, 2008.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 40 days, 15 hrs, 59 minutes
> 
> I joined on Oct 27, 2008.


I don't think anyone is ever catching up to you Ann! I know if I have a boards question who to turn to.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Total time logged in: 13 days, 2 hours and 16 minutes.

Just reportin......


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

16 days, 18 hours and 44 minutes

I joined 11/4/08


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

39 days 12 hours and 13 minutes, joined 12/23/09


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

4 days, 1 hour and 19 minutes, since March 30, 2009.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

4 days, 7 hours and 10 minutes here.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

intinst said:


> 39 days 12 hours and 13 minutes, joined 12/23/09


Instint - I don't think you joined next December!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I will join 12/23/09, but I timed travelled back a year to start posting in 08! Either that or I need to have more coffee when I start postin'.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

1 day 2 hours, I haven't been here lately.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> Well I will join 12/23/09, but I timed travelled back a year to start posting in 08! Either that or I need to have more coffee when I start postin'.


Actually i was gonna ask if you were related to Amy Levine! Looking into the future.....

If you haven't read Cochran's Colorado Sequence that won't make any sense though....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

If intinst can join 12/09 can I join on 10/10/10??


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well I log in and out all the time, but right now I am sitting at

4 days, 10 hours and 19 minutes...but who's counting??hehe


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> If intinst can join 12/09 can I join on 10/10/10??


Of course you can!

I'm in for 5 days 37 minutes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Well I log in and out all the time, but right now I am sitting at
> 
> 4 days, 10 hours and 19 minutes...but who's counting??hehe


If you log out and back in it just picks up where you left off.

Also If you keep yourself logged in all the time it wont add time unless you are actively posting and/or browsing,reading threads. So basicaly you could keep yourself logged in all the time but it wouldn't add anything to your total time unles you were really "on" the forum moving around.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I just hit 12 hours


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

41 days, 23 hours and 26 minutes.  
I joined 11/11/08.  
deb


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

3 days 17 hours and 27 minutes


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> 41 days, 23 hours and 26 minutes.
> I joined 11/11/08.
> deb


How many days, Deb?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

6 days, 19 hrs. and 44 minutes since Nov. 1, 2008


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> How many days, Deb?


41


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Idk why but I like to see the numbers in this thread from time to time. 

Im at:

Total time logged in: 9 days, 1 hours and 16 minutes


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

2 days, 5 hours and 31 minutes


Since I've only been a member for 33-days total, that's a little disturbing ...


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

5 days 50 minutes.

Seems like a lot, seems like a little!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm up to 20 days, 21 hours, and 1 minute.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have moved up to:
16 days, 11 hours and 20 minutes


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

43 days, 17 hours and 29 minutes


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

45 days, 10 hours, 21 minutes


I probably need a 12-step program. . . . . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 45 days, 10 hours, 21 minutes
> 
> I probably need a 12-step program. . . . . .


I should be in it with you! Despite working seven days a week and 10 to 14 hours a day for the last 3 months, I have been here for 43 days, 17 hours and 29 minutes? Serious addiction. (and still read my KIndle every day as well)


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Sheesh, get a job, why don't ya!?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jazzi said:


> Sheesh, get a job, why don't ya!?


Lately, I have really considered getting a different one.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To be totally geeky about this, the numbers are fairly meaningless without knowing the algorithm being used to calculate them. Due to the stateless nature of the HTTP protocol, there is no way for the server-side software to know how much time you actually spend on any given page here. All it can track is when each request is made; so when it serves up a page you request and the you request another page 5 minutes later, it has no idea whether you spent that 5 minutes reading the first page, or if after 15 seconds you surfed to your Gmail inbox, checked your stock quotes, topped off your coffee cup, and then came back to this site with another page request.

So if the algorithm being used says that any 2 consecutive requests within 5 minutes of each other will be considered part of one continuous login session, then you'll have added 5 minutes to your time, while if it has, say, a 1-minute granularity, you'll have added much less.

Hey...stop snoring!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect Harvey can explain. . .or maybe not because he might not really care. . . .but when I first signed on, it seems there was a thing that I could say leave me logged in for an hour, or two, or a day, or forever.  So, some how it counts how long the forum is 'open' on your computer.  When I realized I was coming here a lot, I just left it at forever, which really only seems to mean that I don't need to log in again every time on my own computers.  But I do sometimes log off and close my browser.  Next time, it still knows me.  If it really counted me as on 'forever' I'd show something like 8 months. . . . .  I have logged on from a strange computer once or twice and told it to only leave me logged on for an hour. . .didn't want to accidentally give anyone else access. . . .after an hour I got prompted to sign in again.

I don't know what any of this is evidence of, however, as regards our 'time on board'.  

And sometimes I'm logged in on both my computers. . .who know how that counts?!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Total time logged in: 5 days, 39 minutes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

2 days, 16 hours, 8 minutes and that's in less then a month.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... I don't know what any of this is evidence of, however, as regards our 'time on board'.  ...


In web developer lingo, it has to do with "cookies." *

Mmmmm.......cookies!

Got milk?



_____________

* Little packets of information exchanged back and forth between the browser and the server so that server can keep track of things like who is making this request, whether s/he wants to stay logged in "forever", etc.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Here you go!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Only 2 days, 1 hours and 52 minutes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

But I have noticed if I come on KB browse a bit, read a few threads, reply to a few topics etc. Then if go and open a new window and I have been checking email,browsing web etc while leave a kindleboards window opened then if you hit F5  it DOES NOT add all of that additional web browsing time to my KB log in stats. It just remains at the time I previously had. 

But like Ann said maybe harvey can come along and explain it to us all better.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to admit - I do not know precisely how that is calculated. Here is my theory, though:

When you log in to the forum, your account is kept active for 90 minutes. If 90 minutes goes by without you going to another KindleBoards page (or refreshing the current page), your account is then considered "offline". (You can see everyone who is active in the past 90 minutes on this page: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=who)

So I think the "Total Time Logged In" statistic is keeping track of how long you are considered online. You could go to a KB page, and then walk away after two minutes... and the system would still consider you online for 90 minutes.

Conversely, you could be reading one long thread, scrolling down, for three hours (hey, it could happen!!??), and the system would consider you online for only 90 minutes. It would have considered you offline after ninety.

Note: Being "offline" doesn't mean logged off; if you so choose, the system will retain your login information so that you don't have to re-enter your username and password when you next access the boards.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so maybe I understood wrong but does that mean regardless of if you are on KB for 5mins or 5hours you still only get credit for 90mins at one time?

Not that it matters how much time logged in credit I have, but just curious. I did want to try to win the Gold medal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading Harvey's explanation as meaning that every time you post anew or refresh a page it restarts the 90 minute count.  But if you post and go away. . . . .and don't come back for 2 hours, even without closing the browser it counts you as on for 90 minutes.  If you at least do something every 89 minutes you might show as on line for hours and hours. . . .

Or Not.  It's confusing!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm reading Harvey's explanation as meaning that every time you post anew or refresh a page it restarts the 90 minute count. But if you post and go away. . . . .and don't come back for 2 hours, even without closing the browser it counts you as on for 90 minutes. If you at least do something every 89 minutes you might show as on line for hours and hours. . . .
> 
> Or Not. It's confusing!


Ok I think I am following now. It is a bit confusing but since it probably doesnt matter whatsoever except to show us who the "biggest" addicts are LOL

Its all good for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I really think that it is for a much shorter time period than 90 minutes, just from personal observation. I believe it is less than ten.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

5 days, 57 minutes.  A lightweight compared to some of you......


----------

